# Happy 112th



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Its was just on the news a woman on the Isle of Wight is the official oldest person in Gt Britain at 112 yrs young 

She superceeded a Yorkshire woman who has just died at the ripe old age of 114 and was the last Victorian left alive as she was born in the year of Queen Victorias Death 1901 

AMAZING


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds like Caulkhead lives in the right place!


----------

